# Need a 1/48 scale seated jet pilot



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hi all:

Ned some advice, and I thought this was the best place to come. I need a 1/48 scale jet pilot to add to my UFO Interceptor. The kit piece is well, pretty pathetic. I need to come up with a cockpit and a pilot. I'm not too concerned about details on the uniform, but I need a seated pilot, wearing a helmet, no oxygen, and if he has a visor, fine. If not, no problem. 

The one I've found online that might work is this, but he's holding paper and the visor isn't quite right. Any help you all can give would be great!

Thanks!

Brad.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=HE36005
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=HE36006


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oddly enough, I just pulled a pilot from my 1/72 version of this set for my resin Lief Ericson scoutship.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks John:

They look good, but I'm not sure I'd ever need more than one.... 

Brad.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just done a quick search and the problem seems to be finding a single seated modern jet pilot in 1/48 scale. There are plenty of them standing, just not many 3rd party sitting.

That Hasagawa set seems your best bet, even if you only need only one (for now).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brad, I bet the Hasegawa sets are cheaper (or close to it) than any single resin pilot you might find.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Hasegawa figures are also about the best jet pilots. You could rob one form just about any Monogram 1/48 jet too. Those are not bad.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I might do that. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Brad, I have some pilots laying around. I'll dig 'em out tomorrow and send you some pics

Steve


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks Steve! I'd love to see them. I did find an old Revell Cobra Helicopter in my stash - I think I bought at WalMart many, many years ago. The pilots aren't great, but might work. I'd still like to see yours, if you wouldn't mind. Hate to be a pain...


----------



## modelguru (Mar 31, 2010)

Brad I'm fairly new to this site, but I have a small drawer full of jet pilots in 48th scale if your other sources don't pan out send me a PM and I'll send you one. I even have some with separate heads.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll dig mine out in a bit and take pics...busy morning


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks guys! If it helps, this is what I'm looking for. I should have done this right away....

http://ufoseries.com/temp/interceptorPilot.jpg

I know that any flight suit will have to be sanded, but at least the helmet shouldn't be too much a problem. Visor or not doesn't really matter....


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking at the pic ,a 50s US airforce figure, or a 70/80s British pilot or the Russian pilots in the Monogram Hind Helo would need the least helmet work. Mine would be coming from the mongram Voodoo


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Brad, I've been bizzy, send me a PM and we'll get you a pilot

Steve


----------



## RobertIngria (Sep 23, 2009)

modelguru said:


> Brad I'm fairly new to this site, but I have a small drawer full of jet pilots in 48th scale if your other sources don't pan out send me a PM and I'll send you one. I even have some with separate heads.


Hello:

I realize this is an old post but I am building a 1/48 SR-71 Blackbird and need 2 seated pilots. Will you consider selling two of yours?

Thanks,
Robert Ingria
[email protected]


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Blackbird crews IIRC wear a different outfit than just any old jet pilot


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Si. SR-71 pilots wore full-on astronaut-style pressure suits.


----------

